# tankmate for oscar?



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

I have a 5" oscar in a 65 gal and would like to put a 3" green terror in with him. I dont think it would be a problem but perhaps someone here might know of issues with this arrangement? The oscar is very calm. Also can a clown loach live with them? Thanks, Betty


----------



## pistolpete (May 2, 2010)

Oscars vary in temperament as much as cats or dogs, so there is no definitive answer. Generally they are not aggressive and as long as there is no chance of eating their tank mates there is no problem.


----------



## hgi (Jun 13, 2010)

I agree, if the fish you want to put with the oscar will fit in its mouth then it's probably not a good choice. The oscar I had shared his 90g with 1 convict and 3 jewels and he was the boss of the tank.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

I have an oscar... it's been awhile.. he was in my 60 gallon long ago! Lived with a green terror for over a year.. one was 8" and the other was rougly 6"?
He snapped one day and ate him.. but he never ate the feeders I bought him.. wouldn't even hurt a guppy!
Gave it a few months and tried it with a severum rougly the same size.. perfectly fine.. still didn't wanna hurt a feeder goldfish.. came home one day.. found the tail of the severum sticking out of his mouth..!
And right now he resides with his new bestfriend a 2" convict... it's been 3 months... still nothing happening... but I'm guessing it's a matter of time!


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

don't buy anymore fish until u upgrade. otherwise, silver dollars make good tankmates. a 65 gallon is way too small for a O and GT.


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

Hey, thanks for all the insights! I probably wont keep this oscar when he gets too big. I never even thought of silver dollars, I do like them, thanks deathsting.


----------



## Death's Sting (Apr 21, 2010)

bettyboop said:


> Hey, thanks for all the insights! I probably wont keep this oscar when he gets too big. I never even thought of silver dollars, I do like them, thanks deathsting.


Ur welcome! thats what i keep with mine:


----------



## bettyboop (Jun 4, 2010)

He/she is very beautiful!! I really like Oscars.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

I used to have an oscar and 1 big gt and one small one and they seemed fine. Very messy fish tho


----------



## gimlid (Apr 23, 2010)

eternity302 said:


> I have an oscar... it's been awhile.. he was in my 60 gallon long ago! Lived with a green terror for over a year.. one was 8" and the other was rougly 6"?
> He snapped one day and ate him.. but he never ate the feeders I bought him.. wouldn't even hurt a guppy!
> Gave it a few months and tried it with a severum rougly the same size.. perfectly fine.. still didn't wanna hurt a feeder goldfish.. came home one day.. found the tail of the severum sticking out of his mouth..!
> And right now he resides with his new bestfriend a 2" convict... it's been 3 months... still nothing happening... but I'm guessing it's a matter of time!


I have never seen an oscar bag a convict and have see many try. Maybe when they are still very young and small.


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

i have a 8" O with a 4" or 5" green terror, clown loaches and alot of other fish. i have had good luck with most of the oscars i have kept. i have only had one that would absolutely would not let me put anything else in the tank with it and the already established tankmates. i put a 4" TSN in and thought it would be fine and as soon as it hit the water it was in its mouth.


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

gimlid said:


> I have never seen an oscar bag a convict and have see many try. Maybe when they are still very young and small.


Well.. they've been together for a long time... i hope it stays that way!


----------

